
Stagnation Explained, at 30,000 Feet - Bloomberg - daniel-cussen
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2011-05-26/carter-economic-stagnation-explained-at-30-000-feet.html
======
throw_away
I don't own a business, so maybe I'm missing something obvious, but why would
this uncertainty matter if his employees are at-will? If the regulations
change such that the new employees are unprofitable, then just get rid of them
and you'll be back to the same state he's in now. One could even make the new
employees aware of this situation so that were the changes to happen at very
least they'd be strongly inclined to become your political allies?
Furthermore, even if the business-owner had to get rid of the employees later,
he would at least have the temporary advantage of having them now, the
employees would have the temporary advantage of a paycheck and I don't know
how this works, but wouldn't their unemployment clocks reset?

------
MaysonL
Citaton needed. If this is true, rather than a made-up anecdote, it's a much
rarer case than that of businesses which aren't hiring because their sales are
stagnant.

